

Hans Rosling: The River of Myths (2013) - jigen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYpX4l2UeZg

======
psgbg
You should watch all his talks in TED

[http://www.ted.com/talks?q=hans+rosling&sort=newest](http://www.ted.com/talks?q=hans+rosling&sort=newest)

